# C&C Login und Passwort vergessen



## ForgottenRealm (9. Juli 2009)

Hi

Ein Freund von mir hat seine kompletten Logindaten für Tiberium Wars bzw Kanes Wrath vergessen.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit diese wiederherzustellen ?

Die Webseite von EA ist gelinde gesagt der letzte Mist diesbezüglich, ich habe mich da schon halb totgesucht und nicht mal eine Kontakt eMail Adresse finden können.


----------



## madace (11. Juli 2009)

Schon mal d.h. probiert?
https://profile.ea.com/forgotpassword.do


----------

